# Predator 212cc Repowered 2008 Storm 2410



## storm2410

I just finished a Predator repower on my 2008 Storm 2410. Got to use the stock belts. Used a 3/4 X 1 3/4 pulley for the drive & a 3/4 X 3.05 for the auger. Works fine so far. Now lets have some snow for this machine to get its workout.


----------



## db9938

That is good news, that the belts could be reused.


----------



## Grunt

Looks like factory original. Nice job.


----------



## storm2410

Yes it is. Also considering I just put them on. The engine sounds good. Now to get some snow.


----------



## storm2410

That's a 6 yr old machine. Got some dings,dents & rust. But gets the job done when I need it to.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

nice work but lets not rush the snow, it will be here soon enough


----------



## GustoGuy

Nice work. The new engine should be more powerful than the old 179cc one. Looks really nice on the machine. Post a video of it throwing snow once we get some


----------



## storm2410

I got lucky in finding pulleys that would let me use the stocks belts. I will definately get some video of the beast working. I'm going to be working on a possible Toro 521 repower shortly


----------



## storm2410

changed the engine to the Hemi headed version and moved the first engine over to my toro 521


----------

